# Best Homemade Tools >  Quick Release shifter cable

## astroracer

This isn't a "tool" so to speak but I designed this for an Astro van I am building. The shifter is mounted to the repositioned and lengthened engine cover. In order to remove the engine cover for service I either had to remove the shifter or diconnect the cable. The cable made more sense....

The cable for my Outlaw shifter actully threads into a little block that then bolts to the front of the shifter. This is why I was able to do what I did.
I made a new block for the cable to thread into. A bit bigger than the original.
Here is the front of the shifter.. The old block was held on with the lower bolt and the cable went thru the slot above it.

Here is the new block (1/4" plate) being drilled and tapped to replace the original. The size is 1 1/2 X 1 5/8ths.

Mounted on the shifter. The two holes on the right are for a couple of quick release pins. 

Stll bolted in place with the QR holes drilled thru the shifter body.

Not done yet! In order for this bracket to do it's job I have to make another piece that will "clam" over the front of the shifter. This will keep the cable from moving back and forth on the quick release pins.

----------

kbalch (Jan 26, 2015)

----------


## astroracer

Here is the little "L" bracket that slides down inside the shifter body to capture the shifter and maintain the cable alignment.

From the front of the shifter. This was taken before the pin holes were drilled... Sorry.

I welded the L bracket to the new block and then thru drilled the pin holes.
Here is the new "Quick Release Bracket" with a couple of #10 allen screwss I used for mock-up. I will order some pins from McMaster Carr.

This works pretty slick. I will do some fine tuning when I get the actual pins but this will work great!

----------


## astroracer

Thanks for looking!
Mark

----------

fjr74 (Nov 28, 2015)

----------


## strube1369

Cool idea. Well thought out and constructed.

----------


## DIYer

Nice! I've done a few suspension and engine swaps myself, so know what it takes to get things up and running. This mod is a typical labor of love.

----------


## FixJeeps.com

Dang ... looks like Lokar made that adapter. Great work!!

----------


## astroracer

> Dang ... looks like Lokar made that adapter. Great work!!



 Thank You, much appreciated!
Mark

----------


## kbalch

This thread has been moved to the Must Read subforum. Congrats (and thanks) to astroracer for making such a valuable contribution!

----------

